# What kind of wormer for a nursing goat?



## WalnutGroveFarm

Hi, all its me again, what kind of wormer can you give to a momma goat nursing her babies? I dont want to give her the wrong thing and hurt the babies. Also what livestock suppliers online takes paypal, if you anyone know I would totally appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## Pam B

Ivermectin is safe for pregnant and nursing does and babies.

I don't know about Paypal. My family doesn't use it because they are very anti-2nd Amendment.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

Jeffers Livestock takes paypal...


----------



## StaceyRosado

Safeguard and Ivermectin are ones I know are safe for nursing does -- though I am sure they are others.

Yes Jeffers takes paypal


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

So does that mean that ivomec plus would work. Im sorry if I sound crazy just want to do whats best. Thanks


----------



## BeeLady

Isn't Ivomec Plus just for liver flukes in addition to all the other worms? If you don't suspect flukes, do you need Plus? And would you have to inject Ivomec plus?


----------



## goatkid

Ivomec plus is used when you suspect liver flukes. It is given orally like regular Ivomec. The only time I've heard it best to inject any type of Ivomec is when you're dealing with deerworm.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Yah I give the Plus orally as well.


----------



## kelebek

I give the plus at a rate of 1cc per 50 pounds orally to everyone. Although I do wait until they are past 30 days gestation.

I do know that IVOMEC does have a milk withdrawl time - are you drinking the milk???


----------



## BeeLady

Thanks for the goat info in Ivomec Plus. It has to be injected when used on cattle. And there is a slaughter withdrawal so there is probably a milk withdrawal time as well.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

No Im not drinking the milk just the babies would be. Will this hurt them cause thats the wormer I just went and bought. And we all know how expensive these wormers are. I would hate to think I bought something I cant use. Thanks


----------



## liz

Nope...won't hurt the kids at all...if anything they'll have added benefit of it.


----------



## StaceyRosado

no it wont hurt them, they will jsut get a small dose of it through nursing and like Liz said that can help


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Thank you all for your help. I really appreciate it. I wormed her with it, but she had been coughing some when she ran and things so I was worried about lungworms. So thanks again, just a new goat person worrying about those babies dont want to hurt them in any way.


----------



## lelu62ar

*please help*

is safe guard safe to use on lactating goats please


----------



## David_c

What about zimecterin gold, can it be used as well?


----------



## HoosierShadow

David_c said:


> What about zimecterin gold, can it be used as well?


It's similar to Equimax (Equimax is stronger) and we've never had issues using Equimax or even Quest Plus on nursing does. Equimax has 2x more prazequantel. I prefer Equimax because it has a stronger dose of Ivermectin in it 1.87% whereas Zimecterin has around 1.55%. We give 2-3x a horse dose of Equimax (100lb. goat gets 200-300lbs. of the dewormer).


----------



## murandalisa

I bought prohibit they said it would be a good dewormer and help fight lice??
Is this true And if so can I give to pregnant does and do I need to give to my 5 week old kid? I have had so many kids die do I need to deworm them maybe if so when.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

First, get fecal test to know which worms and/or if coccidia is present. Some people specifically ask vet to check for coccidia because some vets might not include this when testing. Different dewormers treat different types of worms so knowing which worm is important towards treating your goats. Coccidia is a parasite and requires something other that a dewormer. I am pretty sure prohibit doesn't treat lice. What is going on with your young goats?


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Why prohibit as a dewormer? Do you have barber pole worms? Also, from what I just read it can be extremely toxic if too high of a dose *** Please for the sake of your goats, do not use this product unless or until you research the dosage requirements and understand how to use it.*** There is a reason you are losing your young goats and I as well as others on this site, are willing to help you through figuring out what is going on.


----------



## murandalisa

NigerianNewbie said:


> First, get fecal test to know which worms and/or if coccidia is present. Some people specifically ask vet to check for coccidia because some vets might not include this when testing. Different dewormers treat different types of worms so knowing which worm is important towards treating your goats. Coccidia is a parasite and requires something other that a dewormer. I am pretty sure prohibit doesn't treat lice. What is going on with your young goats?


Well they just started getting hunchbacked looking and had diarrhea so I thought it was coccidia I treated with corid they still died this is my first herd never knew how hard it is to take care of the goats also I bought a herd that was sick and way overpriced without knowing unfortunately. We live and learn I'm just about to give up it's heart breaking loosing all those babies I have a 5 week old that I have bottle fed and was doing good now she has diarrhea i had 2 more babies born yesterday and don't want them to die I just need to know what to do or someone teach me.


----------



## murandalisa

murandalisa said:


> Well they just started getting hunchbacked looking and had diarrhea so I thought it was coccidia I treated with corid they still died this is my first herd never knew how hard it is to take care of the goats also I bought a herd that was sick and way overpriced without knowing unfortunately. We live and learn I'm just about to give up it's heart breaking loosing all those babies I have a 5 week old that I have bottle fed and was doing good now she has diarrhea i had 2 more babies born yesterday and don't want them to die I just need to know what to do or someone teach me.


Ps I've only started raising goats since August this year.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Goats are way more difficult to raise than people realize.
First off baby goats have weak immune systems and it's easy for things to go wrong with the little buggers. When a baby goat gets diarrhea there are a couple of things that need to be done.
First, get a temperature.
A high or low temperature means different things. A baby goat can get diarrhea for multiple reasons, sometimes too much milk at a feeding, sometimes switching over to grain, sometimes worms or coccidia. There isn't one standard answer.
Second, get a fecal test done.
This will be the only way to know for sure what to treat for. Giving a deworming product based on guess work is shooting in the dark. Also Prohibit is extremely strong and could be dangerous for your goats. Third, make sure to get the weight for your goats so you can give them the correct dosage.
Be sure to ask what the dosages are and how many days to give the product you are using.
Fourth, some of the goat illness will pass one to another.
Keeping the poop cleaned up and/or your pasture rotated helps a lot towards controlling the spread to the others.
Fifth, learning about goats takes time, asking lots of questions and have the willingness to listen to trusted advice, and doing a lot of reading and research to educate yourself as much as possible.
I understand how heartbroken you are and am truly sorry your experiences have been this bad.


----------



## murandalisa

I just asked my friend if her vet sees goats because I can’t just keep guessing and wasting money and risking their lives I have about 30 something they say it’s bad luck to count so I stopped counting them. Right now I have 2 two day old kids and a 5 week old I don’t want to loose them. I also have so many does ready to give birth I guess I bought them all pregnant. I don’t even have a buck. Well a 7 month old one. I have been studying and researching about goat that’s how I came across this website.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

It's really great you are looking into finding a vet. They can test fecal samples for you, prescribe medicine you may need in the future and advise you with some of the issues you may face. So very happy to hear the news about the guess work not being such a good idea. You are trying to do the right thing and researching helps you to learn so much valuable information. This forum has a wealth of information and a bunch of caring goat owners. You are getting on the right tract. Proud of you. (highfive)


----------



## NigerianNewbie

@murandalisa There has been a new thread started to help you. The name of it is: Large herd, new owner, kids are dying. Please help. It is listed under the subtitle of "parasites". Please try to find it, should be under new posts. People are waiting and watching on that thread to help you.


----------



## Kat123

BeeLady said:


> Thanks for the goat info in Ivomec Plus. It has to be injected when used on cattle. And there is a slaughter withdrawal so there is probably a milk withdrawal time as well.


I have read there's a Ivomec withdrawal time for milk for 9 days for meat it is 14 days.


----------



## toth boer goats

Old thread but good add.


----------



## Goats Rock

One thing to remember- the milk withdrawal time is only valid if the doe is getting completely milked out twice a day. 
A lot of people do not realize that.


----------



## Tom Colvin

StaceyRosado said:


> Safeguard and Ivermectin are ones I know are safe for nursing does -- though I am sure they are others.
> 
> Yes Jeffers takes paypal


I use Cydectin if fecal shows it’s needed. Ivermectin I also use sometimes.


----------

